

PHP Colored CLI Output Script (Gist) - sallar
https://gist.github.com/sallar/5257396
I made a PHP script (using another gist) so everybody can easily output colored strings (with backgrounds, etc) to Console/Terminal (if it supports colors and sounds). Use it in any project.
======
afshinmeh
Good job!

